# Weird breathing sound?



## area20 (Nov 26, 2011)

My 4 month old male Holland lop is breathing funny. He is breathing through his nose but it sounds like he needs to blow his nose! That seems as good as I can explain it. He doesn't have a runny nose or seem to be sneezing so I am not sure what to think of it ?


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 27, 2011)

he could have a piece of hay or something else stuck in a nostril .. I would take him to the vet if you cannot see anything externally


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 27, 2011)

does it sound like a grunting? like I call in the road-runner noise in my bunny. My buck Ripley makes that noise when he's really 'excited' running around me. lol


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 28, 2011)

Good suggestions. I would take a good look in his nose for a foreign object or excess mucus. That is also an age when tooth problems can start to show up, and when hormonal noises start happening. If you can see something, take it out gently if possible. If there's mucus, take him in to the vet.


----------



## wonderbun (Jul 23, 2012)

My rabbit has the same thing! It is'nt loud but when you put your ear close to his nose you can hear slightly squeaky wheeshing sounds and there is no mucus or anything stuck inside!!!


----------



## wendymac (Jul 24, 2012)

Are the insides of his front legs wet, or have smushed down fur?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 24, 2012)

If it persists a vet check is in order.


----------

